# الاسطوانه الذهبيه ... لشرح اهم اليسبات المساحيه .. صوت وصوره مع امثله



## mr_1811 (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
........
بين أيديكم الاسطوانة الذهبية .. لأهم الليسبات المساحية
مكتبه شامله بالصوت والصورة والامثله لشرح الليسب
اكثر من 30 ليسب مع طريقه الشرح الكامل فيديو
بطريقه سهله وقوائم منسدلة
ومعالجه أخطاء اى لسب ممكن يعمل بطريقه مختلفة
لاتنسو زر الصوت على اليمين ان أردتم ايقافه الانشودة
كلك يسار عليه مره واحده














ملحوظه : فى بعض الاجهزه التى لاتدعم اللغه العربيه سوف تجدون مشكله فى اللغه
تم عمل اسكان للاسطوانه وان شاء الله تكون خاليه من اى فيرس
للتواصل والدعم يوجد ملف به بيانات التواصل

الفيديو يعمل على ريال بلير او ام بى بلير يكون افضل 

واى استفسار تحت امركم فى اى وقت

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
واخيرا
واتمنى من الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم

الرابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/qb81da96zal9ubr​


----------



## benhaoued (12 يونيو 2013)

ربي يحفظك


----------



## mohamed ah (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وربنا يبارك لك فى اولادك


----------



## عزت محروس (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2013)

benhaoued قال:


> ربي يحفظك



اشكرك جدا اخى وجزاك الله عنى خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2013)

mohamed ah قال:


> جزاك اللة خير الجزاء وربنا يبارك لك فى اولادك



اشكرك اخى على الدعوه الغاليه 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزاك كل خير لمرورك الطيب


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2013)

عزت محروس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك مثله اخى 
تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الامين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​



وجزاكم مثله اخى نورت


----------



## kazali016 (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2013)

kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاك مثله اخى 
اطيب تحيتى


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
و






بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد الجفري (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سامح ركابى (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## freemanghassan (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## محمود الكامل (14 يونيو 2013)

نحن والا لم نشكرك فنحن ندعوا لك ولكل فاعل خير جزاكم الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> و
> 
> 
> ...



وبارك فيك اخى شكر لمرورك الطيب


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

محمد الجفري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكم مثله اخى


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​



وجزاكم مثله اخى نورت الموضوع


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ..




وجزاك عنى كل خير 
تحيتى


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

محمود الكامل قال:


> نحن والا لم نشكرك فنحن ندعوا لك ولكل فاعل خير جزاكم الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم



اشكرك جداجدا
واسال الله ان يوكل عنى ملك 
يقول 
ولك مثل مادعيت 
فرب دعوه عن ظهر الغيب تصل الى عنان السماء 

اشكرك جدا وجزاك الله عنى كل خير


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

سامح ركابى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​



اشكرك اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

محمد سعيد حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكم مثله اخى


----------



## ابو جنى على (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يونيو 2013)

ابو جنى على قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه




اشكرك لدعواتك الطيبه اخى 
وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## waleed_ali (15 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس (mr_1811) كنت أريد منك إستشارة خاصه في موضوع


----------



## mr_1811 (16 يونيو 2013)

اخى انا ارسلت لحضرتك الرد على الخاص 
وتحت امرك فى اى وقت 
تحيتى لك​


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (17 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير .*


----------



## حسن احمد (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سويطي (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الى طريق الخير


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يونيو 2013)

الطاهر اسماعيل مكي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير .*



وجزاكم مثله اخى​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يونيو 2013)

حسن احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله اخى شكرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يونيو 2013)

سويطي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الى طريق الخير




اللهم ااااااااااااامين 

جزيت خيرا لمرورك اخى​


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (23 يونيو 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك​



وبارك فيك اخى اشكرك للمرور الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (23 يونيو 2013)

فتحي بسيوني قال:


> شكرا اخى العزيز



تحيتى لك اخى وبالتوفيق


----------



## mr_1811 (23 يونيو 2013)

محمد طه321 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


وجزاكم مثله اخى .. وبارك فيك 
تحيتى لمرورك


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (11 يوليو 2013)

الشمس الساطعه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك مثله اخى محمد 
تحيتى لمرورك​


----------



## gaberahmed2004 (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## semrami (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله


----------



## ans shawi (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

gaberahmed2004 قال:


>



جزاكم الله خيرا اخى لمرورك العطر 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

semrami قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




اشكرك جدا اخى 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

سيد جابر سيد قال:


> جزاك الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله



اللهم اااااااااااااامين 
اشكرك اخى لدعواتك الطيبه مثلك


----------



## mr_1811 (3 أغسطس 2013)

ans shawi قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكم مثله اخى 
تحيتى لك​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير
مشكور​


----------



## م.عمير (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## e_ m (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anmaar-2013 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحية*

مششششششششكككككوووور


----------



## mahyasser (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم يا كبير


----------



## dode789 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (3 مارس 2014)

عمل كبير ، أسأل الله أن يجعله في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (16 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى عقيلي (28 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله من نعيمة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (7 مايو 2014)

الموقع لايعمل ارجوا الرفع لاهمية العمل بة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير 
هو فعلا اوقات الموقع بيبقى عليه ضغط
ده رابط الاسطوانه ان شاء الله يفتح معاك 
الاصدار الاول من موسوعه شرح الليسب فيديو​


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير 
هو فعلا اوقات الموقع بيبقى عليه ضغط
ده رابط الاسطوانه ان شاء الله يفتح معاك 
الاصدار الاول من موسوعه شرح الليسب فيديو​


----------



## اسامه سمسم (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## mohamed2025 (9 أغسطس 2014)

merci


----------



## mhmuad (10 أغسطس 2014)

الرابطا لايعمل


----------



## mr_1811 (10 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.gulfup.com/?2961iu


تم تجديد الرابط
اطيب تحيتى لحضرتك ولكل من اسعدنى بمروره ​


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (10 أغسطس 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## iliasshaloui (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## خالد غنام (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا . هل تسمح بإعادة نشرها كما هي ؟


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز / ارجو تجديد الرابط لو سمحت لانه غير موجود​


----------



## YAZIDELGRETLY (12 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرابط يعمل بفضل الله​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل معي 
تاتي تلك الرساله ( الصفحه التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة ....العودة الي ملتقي المهندسين
فما الحل اخي الكريم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم حصلت علي الرابط الجديد


----------



## احمدعليوة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (9 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (14 نوفمبر 2014)

اخى الفاضل صاحب الموضوع والمشرف 
ضع الرابط الجديد فى اول الموضوع
حتى يستفد الاخوة الافاضل من الموضوع
​


----------



## مرزوق الريس (7 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط غير متاح نرجو الاتاحه وشكرا


----------



## رجب سالم نور (9 ديسمبر 2014)

فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سامر سمير محمد (12 يناير 2015)

نرجو تحديث الموضوع من الاخ الكريم


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (1 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (1 أبريل 2015)

دايم يقول لي الموقع مغلق ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (1 أبريل 2015)

هل من سبب


----------



## ismailimc (7 مايو 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## ismailimc (7 مايو 2015)

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## حاتم محمد سليم (15 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حاتم محمد سليم (15 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم محمد سليم (22 مايو 2015)

شكر الله جهدكم


----------



## samirantre (16 يونيو 2015)

بـــارك الله فيكم


----------



## MOMENFD (17 يونيو 2015)

ما تعلقناش ربنا يكرمكم ونطلب برفع الموضوع لان الروابط لا تعمل جزاكم الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (17 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## adnan sharafeddine (4 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim-yousef (22 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.walid63 (4 يونيو 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (21 يونيو 2017)

الف رحمة ونور على والديك بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع


----------



## صبرى محمود (14 يوليو 2017)

جارى التحميل والتجربة جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (30 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة
مجهود طيب و تستحق الشكر و التقدير عليه
نتمني المزيد و المزيد


----------



## magdysmman (10 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز


----------



## صبرى محمود (1 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (18 أغسطس 2018)

تشكر يا أخي المشرف


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررر


----------



## اسامة صفوت (7 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (13 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (17 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 يوليو 2019)

شكرالاجزيلا


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

تسلم على الاسطوانة جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (26 أغسطس 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جوتى (6 مارس 2020)

_*جزاك الله خيرا​*_


----------

